# Favorite Movie Scenes



## gilt

x


----------



## MojoCrunch

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/rate-the-favourite-film-scene-118713/

Just to let you know 
And any scene from Forrest Gump is grand. That movie is a total classic.


----------



## Neptunus

The more the merrier, I say! :b

And yes, Forest Gump is a great movie!


----------



## Cyrus

The ice angel scene from Edward Scissorhands is up there, yes I'm a big soppy sissy :b


----------



## bezoomny




----------



## Neptunus

Cyrus said:


> The ice angel scene from Edward Scissorhands is up there, yes I'm a big soppy sissy :b


Love that scene! That's such a good movie, in its own quirky way!


----------



## fonz

There may be others I like more,but for now:


----------



## Neptunus

The Joy Luck Club, another movie I love.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Rise. RISE! By all the dark powers of the internet, I command this thread to rise from its earthen tomb!

The following is from the, erm, _quirky_ B-movie ******* Zombies. I can't help but think it provided some inspiration for Nolan's take on the Scarecrow in Batman Begins. I forgot most of the stuff that happened in this movie, but this scene burned itself into my subconscious when I was a kid and it refuses to leave.






So, yeah, the movie's awful. But it's awful on purpose. I think. At least 75% of the inherent awfulness is intentional, I'd say.


----------



## hnbnh

because I rewatched it just now.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## Who




----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## erasercrumbs

The best movie scene. Ever.






Jimmy Stewart. As ever, a wonder to behold.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I hate and loved this part of the movie. I hated it because my favorite character died and because it was all sad how the people changed, but I loved it because it was so good and really made you think.


----------



## Parcius




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Grimsey

Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust, Grove's attack on the carriage.

Edit: Oh wtf, it's not going to let me post it. Well, if anyone cares, the clip begins around 31:15. Really, if you haven't seen this movie before you should watch the whole thing anyway.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Amphoteric

oh how could I forget about these (may this be the dance post)


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## NumeroUno

Ah - there's tons. Here's one off the top of my head though.


----------



## ppl are boring

.


----------



## ppl are boring




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## DazdNConfuzd

What's in the baaaaaaaaax?!

WHAT'S IN THE ****ING BOX???!!!


----------



## Ckg2011

One of my favorite movies.


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I have a lot of favorite movie scenes, but this is one of my favorite:






I just love it when he finally remembers her and they are reunited.


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## there.is.no.they

Who said:


>





Amphoteric said:


>


----------



## Xenos

Turn the sound up.


----------



## Killer2121




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Bagrationi




----------



## T-Bone




----------



## Keirbott

Oh god, there are too many to count...

V for Vendetta- Mr. Creedy's death





The Matrix- Hugo Weaving's speech
I use this exact same speech almost every day, lol.





The Terminator 2- biker bar scene





For some reason Youtube hates Predators I guess and they don't have any movie scenes, but the end fights in both Predator and Predators are two of my favorite movie scenes.


----------



## pythonesque

Just my luck. The only YT video of my all-time favourite movie scene has a watermark over it. :bah


----------



## saltyleaf




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Joe

All from the shining. 3rd scene is creepy at first but it grows on you.


----------



## Joe

Also 



 The actor of Bear is now on the disney channel.


----------



## pythonesque




----------



## HannahG

From The Money Pit. I laugh every time.


----------



## enzo

Boy A


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## scooby

The Assassination of Jesse James









2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Tibble

I really like this scene, definitely my favorite. It's empowering and sad. At first she is a shy, introverted girl but she changes into a different person. She has lost all her friends, but still has all their strengths and uses it to fight Freddy. 





This is from Stephen King's "It". Don't watch if you're afraid of clowns, it's kinda creepy lol.





Sad Ending


----------



## Tibble

Xenos said:


> Turn the sound up.


I love LOTR! This scene always gives me goosebumps


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Fairydust

Can't find it on Youtube but it's the scene in the Notebook between James Garner and Geena Davies where they're having a meal and then dancing tenderly together towards the end of the film. I cry buckets whenever I watch this every time.


----------



## Joe

Steve Buscemi is my favourite actor 










That's just like, your opinion man.


----------



## typemismatch

"We've gone on holiday by mistake" - my favourite line from a movie - Withnail and I


----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## parzen




----------



## lettersnumbers

Not sure how to post youtube links from my phone but my favourite scene is the one in Scary Movie 3 when the kids throw the full box of crayons at the door and the teacher says 'now who the f#ck did that'.


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Gurosan

1st that came in mind is from movie Sunlight, where guy is doomed for death and he just puts on shades and sits down and watches as sunlight turns him into stardust.


----------



## mrneonshuffle




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Tania I

*Gasp!!*
"Who is it?!"
"It's me Dory, it's me!"
"Um.. Are you my conscience?"
-----------------------------------
(i don't remember this one exactly, so copy-pasted it from someone's tumblr. From "Three Idiots")
Machine Class Professor: What is a machine? Why are you smiling?
Rancho: Sir, to study engineering was a childhood dream. I'm so happy to be here finally.
Machine Class Professor: No need to be so happy.Define a machine.
Rancho: A machine is anything that reduces human effort.

Machine Class Professor: Will you please elaborate?

Rancho: Sir, anything that simplifies work or saves time, is a machine. It's a warm day, press a button, get a blast of air. The fan. A machine! Speak to a friend miles away. The telephone. A machine! Compute millions in seconds. The calculator. A machine! Sir, we're surrounded by machines. From a pen's nib to a pants' zip- all machines. Up and down in a second. Up, down, up, down&#8230;

Machine Class Professor: What is the definition?

Rancho: I just gave it to you, Sir.
Machine Class Professor: You'll write this in the exam? This is a machine- up, down, up, down&#8230; Idiot! Anybody else?
Chatur Ramalingam aka 'Silencer': Sir, machines are any combination of bodies so connected that their relative motions are constrained. And by which means force and motion maybe transmitted and modified as the screw in its nut or a lever range turnabout a fulcrum or a pulley by its pivot etc. esp a construction more or less complex consisting of a combination of moving parts or simple mechanical elements as wheels, levers, cams etc.
Machine Class Professor: Wonderful! Perfect. Please sit down.

Chatur Ramalingam aka 'Silencer': Thank you.
Rancho: But Sir, I said the same thing in simple language.
Machine Class Professor: If you prefer simple language, join an Arts and Commerce College.
Rancho: But Sir, one must get the meaning too. What's the point of blindly cramming a bookish definition
Machine Class Professor: You think you're smarter than the book? Write the textbook definition, mister, if you want to pass.
Rancho: But there are other books&#8230;
Machine Class Professor: Get out!
Rancho: Ooh.. Why?
Machine Class Professor: In simple language- Out! Idiot!

Machine Class Professor: So, we're discussing about the machine&#8230;
Machine Class Professor: Why are you back?
Rancho: Sir, I forgot to take something&#8230;
Machine Class Professor: What?
Rancho: Instruments that record, analyse, summarize, organize, debate and explain information; which are illustrative, non-illustrative, hardbound, paperback, jacketed, non-jacketed, with foreword, introduction, table of contents, index that are intended for the enlightenment, understanding, enrichment, enhancement, and education of the human brain through sensory route of vision&#8230; sometimes touch.
Machine Class Professor: [confused] What do you mean?
Rancho: Books, Sir. I forgot to take my books. May I?
Machine Class Professor: Couldn't you ask simply?

Rancho: I tried simply, Sir. It simply didn't work.


----------



## typemismatch

maybe no2 on my list, i love the burbs


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## derrickrose

What does marcellus wallace looks like? (you ain't calling yourself normal human being if you don't know this line  )

and every single scene from snatch


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## MindOverMood

One more for today.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## ThereWillBeAnxiety

The opening scene from Magnolia.






If you haven't seen this movie yet, go watch it now.


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## notthatsure

Some are foreign and have no subs...sorry

























^^^^SPOILER!!!!!!!!^^^^^


----------



## christacat




----------



## drawan

I can relate to this scene.


----------



## kittenamos

10 Things I Hate About You





A Walk to Remember





Letters to Juliet


----------



## fonz

kittenamos said:


> 10 Things I Hate About You


Reminds me of this scene from The Deer Hunter,probably one of my top 5 favourite scenes ever:


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## Cam1

StevenCutler83 said:


>


Oh man, loved that scene. Would have loved to see her play Cat Woman.


----------



## Mech

the long shot from Reservoir Dogs when mr blonde walks out of the warehouse to get the gasoline and comes back in to burn the cop. Great Film. dont have the clip though. XP


----------



## fonz

Mech said:


> the long shot from Reservoir Dogs when mr blonde walks out of the warehouse to get the gasoline and comes back in to burn the cop. Great Film. dont have the clip though. XP


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I really like heist scenes for some reason.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Fairydust said:


>


I just love this movie. It got me so emotional.


----------



## christacat

:heart


----------



## PickleNose




----------



## PickleNose




----------



## flarf




----------



## cat001

I think Rik Mayall is hilarious!





Love Al Pillay in this, so funny!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StrangetoBehold

Even though it's far from being positive, I've always found Daisy's apartment/suicide scene in the film _Girl, Interrupted_ to be really powerful and emotional.


----------



## Introspect

i won't watch or read anything in this thread since i hate spoilers, but i had to contribute some of my favourites, i will warn you, reading them wont be spoilers but if you google or search them on youtube they would be spoilers, some major.

Harmonica'as Memory - Once upon a time in the west
Luke Vs Darth Vader - Return of the Jedi
The One is Born - The Matrix
You are Beaten - The Empire Strikes Back
Alien - The Landing/The Egg/The Space Jockey/The Ship/ParkersDeath
The Ending - American Beauty
Alien 3 - Cremation, Intro, Ending
THe Photo Booth Mystery - Amelie
Derek's new Truth - American History X
Blade Runner - the Mercy scene - Rachel's Tears
The Godfather Part II - The brothers / the Ending
The Godfather - The Ending Sequence
The Hitman gets them - Leon
Lecter meets Clarice/ Lecters Escape - The Silence of the lambs
Kaizer Soze - The Usual Suspects


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Lids




----------



## ASB20

Absolutely loved the movie _Blood Diamond_. This scene encapsulated the movie's serious tone to a tee.


----------



## Claudia87

"Smokey, this is not 'Nam, this is bowling. There are rules." :clap


----------



## Mr Bacon

In the movie RocknRolla, the scene where the two gay Russian bodyguards manage to track down the protagonist and are about to take their sweet revenge... that movie had so many which deserve to be cinema classic moments.


----------



## Koichi




----------



## J220




----------



## Claudia87

"HEY, PAUL!" :clap


----------



## MrQuiet76

Claudia87 said:


> "Smokey, this is not 'Nam, this is bowling. There are rules." :clap


that scene is so funny!! :lol

here are a few of mine


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

:cry


----------



## Charmander

(Getting carried away now)


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

:heart


----------



## The Enemy Within

Pretty much the whole movie


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Pompeii




----------



## The Enemy Within

Pompeii said:


>


Classic :teeth


----------



## Koichi

The Enemy Within said:


> Classic :teeth


 Thanks for posting. Brightened my day.


----------



## Kalliber




----------



## cat001

I love Kate Bush and Miranda Richardson





This scene makes me chuckle, love it when he runs a giant circle


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Koichi

Some fine clips on this page.


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Koichi

Buerhle said:


>


That's a good Jack Lemmon impression Rango does at the start there.


----------



## Kalliber

all quotes from mean girlsxD


----------



## GangsterOfLove




----------



## AnotherGuy

Hey guys. I wanted to share this scene. It's one of my favorites ever. It's from Rocky 5 where Rocky has lost it all and he's revisiting Mickey's gym remembering the old days. It makes me cry every time lol funny thing is that Rocky 5 is usually considered to be the worse film in the series. Anyhow, enjoy.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Planet of the apes 1968. This scene always makes me laugh.


----------



## Kalliber

mean girls!!XD


----------



## GangsterOfLove




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## MermaidHair

Not a scene but a great Disney classic!


----------



## Live




----------



## TheSeeker

*Did ya smile pal? DID YA SMILE!?*


----------



## Idontgetit

This one was pretty funny


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Kalliber

I love the mean girl one


----------



## TenYears

*One of the best movies I've ever seen*


----------



## TenYears

*One of the best movies I've ever seen*


----------



## Euripides

v Daaamn. Everytime v




^This is just pure beauty^


----------



## Sephiroth

Rotten chocolates of course.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## BizarreReverend

Thumbs up to the person who posted Whatever Happened To Baby Jane


----------



## JustThisGuy

Parcius said:


>


:yes


----------



## Farideh

I don't know how to post videos from youtube on here but my favorite scene is from the movie Happy Gilmore where Adam Sandler gets his ***** kicked by Bob Barker.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## blue2

.....i love the dark gothic nature of this movie in general..


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## blue2

^^ the beetlejuice scene, i loved that movie....

somebody probably already said this but this goodfellas scene is classic


----------



## WhisperingPines05

I love screwball comedy of the 1930s.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## BizarreReverend

After this I should really quit for a while.
Theme: heartwrenching


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## One Man Band




----------



## BizarreReverend

Daily life in Belgium


----------



## bottleofblues




----------



## bottleofblues

BizarreReverend said:


> Daily life in Belgium


I couldn't watch that film was too sick and real for me, only got about half an hour through it


----------



## BizarreReverend

bottleofblues said:


> I couldn't watch that film was too sick and real for me, only got about half an hour through it


Probably for the best that you quit. Normally I'd say give it another chance cos it really is a great movie but it only gets more horrific, the more they get involved. Made me physically ill at times


----------



## bottleofblues

Just uploaded this one up to youtube with a song by ACDC.


----------



## euphoria04

a couple from recently watched favorites...






not a movie but idc:


----------



## Kalliber

Mean girls, she doesn't even go here xD


----------



## tea111red

This amuses me:


----------



## tea111red




----------



## 000XXX000

already have spent waaaay to much time in this thread. it is full of gold.


----------



## boas

I was reminded of this scene after watching the film again recently. It's absolute gold; Michael Douglas acts it masterfully.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## BizarreReverend

Dafoe's butt never looked better






Pretty big "spoiler", I guess


----------



## euphoria04

god i love the 80s


----------



## DanTheOutlaw




----------



## Stray Bullet

It starts at 1:10


----------



## Minkiro

Starts around 2:46.






The music in all three of these scenes is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## vanillabeanplease




----------



## JustThisGuy

I keep watching this scene. So badass.


----------



## Live Through This

Inception: from when Dom wakes up to the last shot of his totem. It gave chills first time.


----------



## 0R0

i made a 2 hour mix of favorite movie scenes when I was totally psychotic trying to tell a big story to explain life to myself haha


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Superb scene and movie Network :yes


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

It's almost Halloween!


----------



## romeoindespair

the ending of Rashomon.

To this day that's only thing in a movie that's actually made me cry


----------



## typemismatch

For me it's the scene in Love Actually, towards the end of the movie. The girl is running to meet Hugh Grant (or is it the other way around idk). They are just about to run into each others arms etc etc when all of a sudden a bad man with a machine gun opens fire and kills the girl and the Hugh Grant character. :troll


----------



## Cylon

Not from a movie but from an anime called Bleach.






Hope this is allowed in here, I hardly watch movies


----------



## musiclover55

I don't really have a favorite, but the recent one that I kept playing over and over is the scene where gatsby (Leonardo Dicaprio) died in the pool. Idk I think the scene was executed pretty well.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## The Enemy Within

Spoilers (Ending scene on both videos) :


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Tragedy of Darth Plagueis the Wise.


----------



## karenw

Notting Hill - Hugh Grants family dinner scene.


----------



## MiMiK

hits home hard...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Terminator II:





Truman Show:


----------



## brothersport




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## cosmicslop

Everything in Alien because why not. The android doing the knife game in Aliens. The bait and chase sequence in the Alien 3 assembly cut.


----------



## fonz

euphoria04 said:


>


Oh hell yes,that whole scene in Rahad's house is just BRILLIANT,actually the whole movie is. I've probably posted in this thread before but just some memorable ones that spring to mind,without posting youtube clips.

Magnolia - Frank Mackey 'Seduce And Destroy'
Punch Drunk Love - Any scene with Adam Sandler and Phillip Seymour Hoffman interacting with each other
Chungking Express - Scene when they were playing the foreign language version of The Cranberries Dreams
Naked - Scene where Johnny is talking to Brian,the security guard on the night shift
2001:A Space Odyssey - Stargate/ending
The Virgin Suicides - Scene where the girls and boys were playing songs to each other over the phone
Mullholland Drive - The Cowboy scene
Wild At Heart - Nicolas Cage singing 'Love Me Tender' while the credits start to roll
Blue Velvet - Miming to 'In Dreams'
Carlito's Way - Ending
The Deer Hunter - The guys all singing along to 'Can't Take My Eyes Off You' and the ending 
Nashville - ending
Touch Of Evil - Opening scene tracking shot
Days Of Heaven - Locusts scene
One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest - When McMurphy pretends to be watching baseball on the TV


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## kivi




----------



## VictimEternal

and my most favorite


----------



## JoeDoe87

Too many to name but one I really like is the ending of Before Midnight. The dialogue is really good. Especially if you've seen the prequels.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*single tear*





 *happy tear*


----------



## kivi

I posted before but I love this scene, too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart

Stranger Than Fiction:


----------



## Snow Bunny

It's probably been posted but the meet me in montauk scene in Eternal Sunshine as the house is falling down as his memory is being erased. I love elements of surrealism in otherwise non-surreal films - the horse in Jarhead is another example.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Quint's Indianapolis story in Jaws. Was genuinely creepy and one of the best acting jobs I've seen. Too bad they ruined the creepy tone and mood with that dumb drinking song.


----------



## IveGotToast

Warning: Very Violent


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## JustThisGuy

Spoiler!


----------



## green9206

Goodfellas 'You think I'm funny?'





Ted's job interview from TED.





You can't handle the truth!!


----------



## legallyalone




----------



## Pompeii




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## indielife

Probably a lot more, but those are the ones I'm able to think of.


----------



## Mxx1

Spoilers from the ending of ''Meet the Robinsons'', '''Wolf children'' ''Hachi: A Dog's Tale'' and ''Aurore''


----------



## IveGotToast

I love the comparisons between these two scenes. The first is great because of the music, while the later is great because of the lack of music.


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## IveGotToast

Just watched Chinatown for the first time. Such an amazing ending.

Spoilers


----------



## Mxx1

From how i met your mother, but i just find that moment so funny.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## typemismatch

The scene in the new batman movie where batman dies. Awesome.


----------



## wmu'14

How about the T-Rex vs Indominus fight in JW?
Almost tops Raptors in the Visitor's Center.


----------



## slowlyimproving

B l o s s o m said:


> I just love this movie. It got me so emotional.


I love this movie too!


----------



## refined_rascal

Indianapolis ATC (Close encounters of the third kind). The fact everyone begins talking over each other, increases the sense that we are observing real events and not actors playing a part.






I just love the technical aspect of this scene. The 360 degree camera pan around the car is quite amazing. Hated the film though.





Frenzy (SPOILER ALERT)

The viewer knows exactly Babs' fate. The camera moves away from the scene, coming to rest in the bustling street outside, whilst the horrible deed takes place inside.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## JustThisGuy

legallyalone said:


>


Yes. Sorry you're banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Kiba




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## dune87




----------



## dune87




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Robot the Human

This scene has just about everything. Maybe I've already posted it here before.


----------



## The Enemy Within

***** it*

One of the best movies ever :


----------



## BizarreReverend

Vimeo because Youtube kept blocking it no matter how short I cut it.

Long, confrontational sequence from Autumn Sonata about emotional neglect and the damage it causes.


----------



## dune87




----------



## JustThisGuy

dune87 said:


>


OMG yes! And omg we're friends for a reason.


----------



## dune87

JustThisGuy said:


>


yep! we are! :laugh:


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Just watched Whiplash for the third time and this scene still mesmerizes me.


----------



## Loosh

Sends chills down my spine every time.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## DiscardYourFear




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## mastercowboy

Lost Highway at the party scene


----------



## AdorableAdipose

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GbV6INqRxw

Slammin' Salmon, Meat drapes...

I wish I could find the whole scene


----------



## Rex87

Favorite scene of my favorite movie ever. I can even remember seeing this scene and being blown away when I was 3-4 years old watching it in the theatre.






James Cameron's best!!! While he is the man, he blew up the box office with Titanic and Avatar as well. This is his best! Best movie ever! To me it is at least! Truly an amazing action scene to one of the best(my favorite for sure) action movies ever! Scify too...I mean they definitely did their homework and more, making this scify, action epic!!!


----------



## Haunty




----------



## JustThisGuy

Major spoilers. Do not watch this, watch the entire movie of Dark City. Don't look up things. The surprises are wonderful.

If you have seen it...


----------



## Rex87

SamanthaStrange said:


>


This scene is a classic! Meg Ryan and Billy Crystal did it very well here! Not to mention Katz...heard those sandwiches are pretty damn good!


----------



## Rex87

The Other Guys was a alright film but these are two scenes I liked.


----------



## Rex87

Lol I love this scene from Ted.


----------



## Rex87

The Terminator! The one that started it all. Released around Halloween 1984, what was it? Action, thriller, horror....? It was just a classic! Beyond that even....its what filmmakers study to this day! Though you go back to the early-mid 80s, it just was a low budget, sleeper hit by the super talented James Cameron. Anyway, here are a couple scenes I love from this classic!


----------



## Rex87

I forgot to have that in my post above. The garage chase, it's a very good scene!

Terminator 1 and 2 are amazing movies! The sequels after that was are not so iconic though. These guys below did do a good job on this I would say, better than what Hollywood put out.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## sprinter




----------



## euphoria04

I really love this movie. I never understood why it was so thoroughly panned by critics when it was released. It has a beautiful autumnal tone to it, it's introspective, contemplative. I don't think the big names take away from it enough to warrant the level of criticism it received, and I don't find it confusing like so many criticisms leveled at it suggested


----------



## IcedOver




----------



## unemployment simulator

the very last scene.


----------



## AllTheSame

I have a couple I'm not going to drop links to because I don't want to spoil it. But the scene in "Crash" where the dad gives his daughter the vest to keep her safe. And she thinks she's safe. And....well...that's one of my favorite movies but I will probably never, ever watch it again just because of that one scene man.

Also this one....






One of the funniest, most awesome and one of my favorite movies of all time. And, it's all based on a true story. Many true stories.

I have probably watched this movie ten times and will watch it again, it is so ****** funny, and so sad, and so true.

(btw, the miles aren't the goal).


----------



## sprinter




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Snow Bunny

Aeiou said:


>


Haha!!!

Mine will always be the ending of American Beauty. It's when his life is flashing before his eyes as he's dying and he remembers his wife and it's not a memory of their wedding day or the last time he saw her or the birth of their daughter or anything symbolic or whatever like that, it's this stupid little random memory of her laughing her *** off on like a waltzer. The little things in life are the best things.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## sprinter




----------



## euphoria04

I don't care if this movie is criticized for utliziing star-studded cast, it's suave and funny as **** lol


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Oh Dr, he's so happy he's crying" 






Spoiler alert...the moment he realizes the end of this dream.


----------



## Were




----------



## mosura

Maybe a little cheesy by today's standards, but I LOVE this scene from Dracula. It's so atmospheric and unsettling.


----------



## mosura

Screwed that up. Here's the youtube link: 




>_>


----------



## endlessabyss

We get to go inside the mind of a gladiator who fought for freedom until the very end. If the rest of the movie didn't engage you, this scene will.

Also:




,__,


----------



## euphoria04

rdrr said:


>


mmm that seamless blend of Bjork and Leon though


----------



## cat001




----------



## greentea33




----------



## greentea33

TW: Zombies!!


----------



## Were




----------



## Were

It has a good poster too.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Were




----------



## euphoria04

This scene kills me every time


----------



## greentea33




----------



## tea111red

lol, thinking about this, they are all car chases.


----------



## Repix




----------



## Mc Borg

I refuse to take part in this spoilerage!


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## littleghost

Singing in the Rain... a great movie overall, but the scene that gets me is Donald O'Conner and Gene Kelly singing "Moses supposes". I don't know why but it makes me crack up.


----------



## Were

I like it because it has a fitting NIN song.


----------



## Were




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## mt moyt

so cool


----------



## mt moyt

rockyraccoon said:


>


best movie ever


----------



## The Enemy Within

Peter Sellers :


----------



## Spindrift

John Cazale was absolutely staggering in this scene. I'm certain he would've been remembered as one of the greats had he been able to continue acting.


----------



## euphoria04

Rewatched this movie the other day and the way this scene is shot is just.... *muah*


----------



## kombustible

prob posted before but its just soo perfect


----------



## unemployment simulator

some humour, murray was the best part of this movie imo.


----------



## kombustible

the best kid movies scar(e) you




mmmm, slaves


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Donnie Darko."

**donnie and his family are sitting at the table.*

*Elizabeth : Donnie, you're such a dick.
Donnie: Whoa, Elizabeth !!! A little hostile there. Maybe you should be the one in therapy. So Mom and Dad can pay someone $200 an hour to listen to all your thoughts, so we don't have to.
Elizabeth: OK, you want to tell Mom and Dad why you stopped taking your medication?
Donnie: You're such a *******!
Elizabeth: What?!
Rose : Please.
Elizabeth: Did you just call me a ******* ??????
Rose: Elizabeth, that's enough.
Elizabeth: You can go suck a ****.
Donnie: Oh please tell me, Elizabeth, how exactly does one suck a ****?!
Elizabeth: You want me to tell you?!
Rose: We will not have THIS at the dinner table.
Donnie: Please, tell me... I'm all ears.
*everyone pauses*
Samantha : *What's a ******* ??*










**donnie walking home with gretchen**

Gretchen: My mom had to get a restraining order against my stepdad. He has emotional problems. 
Donnie: Oh, I have those too! What kind of emotional problems does your dad have? 
Gretchen: He stabbed my mom four times in the chest. 
Donnie: Oh...

**bus stop scene**

Ronald : Hey Cherita, you want a cigarette?

Cherita : Chut up!

Ronald : Chut up!

Sean : Go back to China, *****! 

Donnie : Just leave her alone.

Ronald : That's some good **** _huh_.

Donnie Darko : It's a ****ing cigarette.

**movie theatre scene**

Donnie : Why do you wear that stupid bunny suit? 
Frank: Why are you wearing that stupid man suit? 
Donnie : Take it off.

* frank takes off his mask *

Donnie : What happened to your eye? 
Frank: I'm so sorry. 
Donnie : Why do they call you Frank? 
Frank: It is the name of my father&#8230; and his father before me. 
Donnie Darko: Frank? When's this going to stop? 
Frank: You should already know that. 
Donnie Darko: *giggles*

**donnie at the therapist office*
*
Donnie : They didn't buy me what I wanted for Christmas.
Therapist: What did you want for Christmas that year? 
Donnie : _Hungry, hungry hippos. 
_Therapist : How did you feel, being denied these "Hungry, Hungry Hippos
Donnie : Regret. 
Therapist : What else makes you feel regret? 
Donnie : That I did it again. 
Therapist : You did it again? 
Donnie : I flooded my school and I burned down that pervert's house. *laughs* I only have a few days left before they catch me...


----------



## feels

he deserved better






honestly every scene from this movie


----------



## kombustible

haha, _Dead Alive_, good one





best part of the movie


----------



## JustThisGuy

feels said:


> he deserved better


I'm really glad I friended you. Yes! Dead Alive (Braindead) has the best scenes. That is one of the best.



kombustible said:


> haha, _Dead Alive_, good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best part of the movie


It's been copyright-banned.

I can only imagine you posted:


----------



## kombustible

_....Damnit_

_



_


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## The Enemy Within

Instant classic :


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## TerribleTylenol




----------



## kombustible

_Naked Lunch_, good book, unfilmable


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The Witches of Eastwick."

*Daryls bedroom scene*

Daryl : "This is my bedroom, I deserve a little luxury. You have to take care of yourself, nobody else is going to do that for you. Are they ?"

Alex : "Excuse me, but what exactly do you think you're doing ?"

Daryl : "I'm being direct as I know how. I thought you'd appreciate that. And anyway, I always like a little puss after lunch. What do you say ?"

Alex : "Are you trying to seduce me. ?"

Daryl : "No. I wouldn't dream of seducing you, Alexandra. I wouldn't insult your intelligence with anything as trivial as seduction. But I would love to **** you."

Alex : " I do appreciate your directness. Daryl. And I will try to be direct and honest with you, too. I think... no, I know. I am absolutely sure that you are the most unattractive man I have ever met. You are vulgar, stupid, insensitive, selfish, egotistical, you have no taste, a lousy sense of humor and you smell. You are physically repulsive, intellectually retarded, and morally reprehensible. In the short time that we have been together, you have demonstrated every loathsome characteristic of the male personality and even discovered a few new ones. You are a creep. A jerk. You are not clean. And you're not even interesting enough to make me sick. Understand. ?"

Daryl : *sits in the bed smiling* You like to be on top or on the bottom?

Alex : "Goodbye, Daryl. Thanks for lunch."

Daryl : "Well. If that's the way you feel about it, then that's the way you feel about it."

*Alex stops. She turns to face him.*

Daryl : " Is that the way you feel about it?"

Alex : "Who are you?"

Daryl :"Just your average horny little devil."

Alex : "I have to get home."

Daryl :"What is it you have to go home to, Alex? There's nobody there. Is there? What'll you do? Wait for the kid to come home? Make some coffee? Do a little house cleaning? Pop a few more dolls in the oven? What's the point? The kid can take care of herself. She'll grab some food, fall asleep on her bed doing her homework. I promise. And house cleaning. Well. You clean up the dirt, there'll be some more tomorrow. Make the beds, they just have to be made again tomorrow. Wash the dishes, you'll wash them again tomorrow.

Alex : "I have to..."

Daryl : "Make dinner? It just gets eaten, doesn't it? You've done your best, Alex. You've done the wife bit, the motherhood bit, the garden club, the car-pools, the cocktail parties, coffee in the morning with the cleaning lady, a couple of drinks, a couple of pills, a little psychoanalysis -- where are you now ?"

Alex : "I don't know..."

Daryl : "Pretending to be somebody else. Pretending to be half of what you are. How long can you last like that? The world keeps growing, you feed it, but it doesn't feed you anymore. Does it? It washes through you, wasted, down the drain. A woman is a hole, isn't that what they say? All the futility of the world pouring into her. How much can you take, Alex? How much before you snap?. "

Alex : "Don't..."

Daryl : *Lying on a bed, staring at the ceiling, waiting for something to happen.* "And knowing all the time that you were meant for something better. Feeling it. Wanting it. Having so much power. Use it, Alex. Use me. Use me. I'll be your hole. Fill me up. I want your magic. I can take it. Make it happen. No. Don't wait. Time is a killer. Make it happen. Do it, Alex. Do it now."

*Tears are coming involuntarily from Alex's eyes. She moves to the bed. She crawls into Daryl's arms. He cradles her.*

(Apparently producers initially wanted Bill Murray to play the part of Daryl - but I def think Jack Nicholson was a better choice since he just has a certain "crazy" to him which is what was needed (successfully) to play "The Devil".)


----------



## feels

my family would quote "come on down, i'll chew on a dog" all the time.


----------



## kombustible

i wish they'd made a sequel to _Beetlejuice_

_



_


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


>


Great movie.



The Enemy Within said:


> Instant classic :


Loved that scene.



TerribleTylenol said:


>





feels said:


>


Classic.



kombustible said:


> i wish they'd made a sequel to _Beetlejuice_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


Ah, Gmork. An interesting character in Fantasia/Fantastica. The author loved Norse mythology. Gmork was basically Fenris/Fenrir, The Devourer/The Great Wolf, the demigod of anti-creation, but also served as guard dog/bloodhound servant of Surtr, The Fire Giant that would bring Ragnarok, the end of the gods (and sorta creation.) Which makes sense, since Gmork, this pastiche of the two canines I mentioned, guards The Nothing, which is slowly ending Fantasia, land of dreams and imagination.

But yeah, enough with my dorky love of myth. This scene was intense as a little kid. Very scary wolf.


----------



## kombustible

Bring on the dorkiness! Yeah, i went back to the movie as an adult and only then noticed all the symbolism, its kind of amazing to me now. Dark 80's kid movies are like that, get em while they're young.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

*"It follows."
*

**At Jeff's house in the suburbs**

Jeff : " Even though it's following you, I can still see it... it's not done with me either. It just wants you first. Like I told you, all you can do pass it to someone else."
Kelly : "What the **** are you talking about?."
Jeff : "She can do the same thing I did. It should be easier for her. She's a girl."
Jeff : "Any guy would be with you. Just sleep with somebody and tell them to do the same. Maybe it'll never come back."
Paul : "Is that really possible?"
Greg : "Bull****. Total ****ing bull****."
Kelly : (looking at Jeff) "You should take it back."
Jeff looks at Kelly - making a face.
Kelly (to Jeff) "You know what I mean."
Jeff : "It doesn't work that way."
Jay : "(almost to herself) I would never sleep with him again.
Greg exhales - growing frustrated with the nature of the 
conversation.
Greg : "This isn't real. I promise you the whole thing is some ****ed up game. 
Jeff looks at Jay - her melancholy profile - down-turned. Over her shoulder, he finally notices the teenage soccer girl walking in his direction - still far away. The camera zooms in on the girl. Jeff is clearly distracted and frightened.
Jeff : "I'm not safe either. OK? We shouldn't be in the same place. You need to get 
the **** out of here."
Greg : "Watch it."
Jeff glances back to the soccer girl. She strolls lazily across the lawns. A bit closer.
Jeff : (getting nervous) "If it kills you, it comes back to me and then all the way down the line to 
whoever the hell started it."
Jay stares down at her hand - losing herself in the slight movement of her flesh and fingers - something grounded and real. Paul watches her with sadness and longing.
Jeff : (nervous and quick) "Jay, I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to hurt you. Somebody did this to me too, 
ya know."
Greg is sweating now. He steals another look at the soccer girl. She looks back at him - then looks down.
Kelly : "Who did it to you?"
Jeff : (nervous) "I met a girl at a bar... it was a one night stand... I don't even know her name. I think that's where it came from."
Greg rolls his eyes in frustration. 
Greg : " Jeff? I don't believe you..." 
Jeff focuses completely on the approaching girl. He's fidgeting - ready to stand and run.
Greg : "She might, but I think you're a liar. This is some ****ed up **** you're - (doing to her)."
Jeff interrupts - 
Jeff : "Do you guys see that girl right there?!?"
Jeff points and stares in the direction of the passing soccer girl. Everyone turns around and looks at the shy teenager, bobbing her head to the music. She notices and makes a worried face, shifting her path away from Jeff and the group.
Kelly, Paul, Jay, Greg and Yara (simultaneous) (nodding)
Yes.... Yeah... Uh huh...

**college class scene.**

Jay writes notes by pencil at the far edge of the classroom. The large windows to her right show the adjacent square. Jay bites on the edge of her pencil as she stares out at the campus. The heat is visible. Sweat forms on her skin. She fans herself with a book. Greg sits on the opposite side of the classroom - near the back. He glances over at Jay - watching her with concern and curiosity. Students walk lazily along the pathways near the square. Jay watches them walk. The teacher's voice fades from her ears. A few people relax on blankets in the grass - sharing food and talking.

Jay sees an old woman in pajamas walking very slowly - emerging from behind a row of trees. She focuses on the woman as she hobbles along. The old lady steps directly across the blankets of studying students, passing between couples without notice. She stares with her mouth open, looking directly at Jay. Jay takes a breath and watches with frightened eyes. The old woman walks closer and closer to the building, moving past some shrubs - approaching the windows. Jay tenses up. She stands awkwardly, grabs her bag and walks out of the classroom. The heavy door opens a crack. Jay peeks out - just an eye. She sees a few college students chatting together near the end of the hall.

Jay opens the door the rest of the way and steps into the hall. She looks around as she makes her way down the long passage. She eyes classes in session. Jay runs her hand along the wall. A few more steps onward. Far off - at the opposite end of the hall - Jay sees the old woman walk very slowly into view. Jay swallows hard as her breathing quickens. She watches with curiosity and fear as the old woman stares ahead and moves closer. Jay stops and waits. The chatting students, a few girls laughing and gossiping in the middle of the hall, fail to notice as the old woman walks straight through their semi-circle. Jay stares, puzzled over the lack of attention to the old woman in pajamas. Though still far off, the old woman keeps coming closer.

Jay : "Hello?"
The old woman doesn't respond.
One of the chatting girls turns back and looks at Jay - giving her a funny look. 
Do I know you?
Chatting girl : Hello?
Jay says nothing in reply. She fixates on the old woman. The chatting girl shrugs and laughs, turning back to her friends. The old woman moves closer with crippled steps - mouth agape. Scared, Jay turns and runs out the nearby exit door.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This whole film is funny, so I'll just link some clips I found on YouTube trying to limit overly violent scenes I guess.






'You need to seriously ease up on the bedazzling, they're jeans not a chandelier, yes I'm keeping your wallet you did kind of give it to me.'

'I will shoot your ****ing cat'

'I don't know really what that means I don't have a cat'











'I wish I'd never heard of Craigslist' :lol

Also when he's in the taxi and he checks the time and he's wearing a ****ing Adventure Time watch XD

Also that scene where he meets Vanessa.

And all the 'where is Francis clips'

and basically every scene is funny.


----------



## kombustible

_



L_
loved this movie so much as a little kid
I still got a Stay Pufft Marshmellow man teddy bear


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"the fifth element."

you're cramping my style corbin, you're cramping my style....


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The Fifth Element."

Tucker was_ perfect _in this film, so hilarious...


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Total Recall" (original)














this film was so ahead of its time..
one of the best sci fi films of the nineties..(imo)


----------



## kombustible

Lol _Total Recall_, so many great scenes
love that director


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Cloud Atlas"







great cast.
terribly underrated film.
what type of accent was that though. ? (tom hanks) lol


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"K-PAX"






Wait, what ???????????


----------



## Karsten

kombustible said:


>


Lmao, I loved Robo Cop as a kid. It still holds up pretty decently after all these years.


ZombieIcecream said:


> "The Fifth Element."
> 
> Tucker was_ perfect _in this film, so hilarious...


Yeah I love this movie and this is such a classic scene. So good!


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"K-PAX"






Later *"Prot".

*


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Pitch Black."






_a little appetizer..._


----------



## ljubo

ZombieIcecream said:


> "K-PAX"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later *"Prot".
> 
> *


i just saw that movie on netflix, great one.

what is your take on it? was he really an alien?


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## kombustible

i liked that Mc Borg





slave to wage


----------



## Mc Borg

@kombustible 
Samsara is one of my favorite movies, but that scene was probably my least favorite. In fact, I hated it lol. It felt so out of place imo.





hehe


----------



## unemployment simulator

watched this movie last night, this scene was pretty good when you know the context of what else is happening.


----------



## kombustible

James Spader playing 
a ruthless douchebag
_-big_ surprise





durr


----------



## ZombieIcecream

ljubo said:


> i just saw that movie on netflix, great one.
> 
> what is your take on it? was he really an alien?


 4/5. An intriguing sci-fi film. Brilliant directing. Spacey was born to play the role.

"Prot" was indeed an extraterrestrial briefly inhabiting the body of Porter. He entered his body after Porter experienced trauma I believe. During the hypnosis sessions, the memories of the host were verbalized by Prot (the sprinklers at the family gathering scene was a trigger also - which is why he behaved so erratically, he was feeling the suppressed emotions that was linked to the memory.) The "dream" that the doctor had at the end of the film was actually a vivid memory of the planet K-pax (which Prot telepathically sent to him). Prot exited the body of the host "Porter" and fled with the female patient (she wanted a fresh start and was the most deserving) into the light at the end of the film...


----------



## unemployment simulator

the seduction scenes in under the skin are some of the craziest creepiest most well made things I have seen, and i've seen a lot of crazy creepy films. great music to accompany it too. there's a lot of other good parts about this movie, it's the best thing jonathan glazer has done. warning clip contains dong.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I find tarkovsky's work to be quite challenging but solaris was such an exceptional movie, I can't think of many other sci fi movies that have this sort of emotional depth. when you realise it's a movie about grief and letting go so much of it makes sense.






edit; just click the link...


----------



## kombustible

That was a good movie but Scarlet Johansson creeps me out, transhumanist icon girl. Tarkovsky is like watching paint dry if your not into it though I liked _Stalker_. The video is blocked.





mirror mirror


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Dutch (1991)*

http://www.getyarn.io/yarn-clip/b2979a2a-e40d-4b90-9a16-b0042dffdca9

Great movie.


----------



## ljubo




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## kombustible

Well I wish I spoke French now


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Gattaca"

No pain, no gain...


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Stargate"

And away we go..


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Startrek (first film)"


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Startrek (first film)"


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Startrek (first film)"

He's so cute. :lol


----------



## lysia




----------



## unemployment simulator

ZombieIcecream said:


> "Gattaca"
> 
> No pain, no gain...


nice choice :smile2:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## unemployment simulator

choose life (2017 version!) love it


----------



## IcedOver




----------



## Fever Dream

ZombieIcecream said:


> "Gattaca"
> 
> No pain, no gain...


You wanna know how I did it...


----------



## ZombieIcecream

unemployment simulator said:


> nice choice :smile2:


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Fever Dream said:


> You wanna know how I did it...


Ch'yeahhhhh !


----------



## MHD

Sad, but that's what the movie is about (The Green Mile)


----------



## kombustible

book was better ^


----------



## Hollo

And just the song lyrics in general


----------



## Laurelles

Doesn't mean much without context, but it's still a massively unsettling, emotional scene


----------



## Mc Borg

@Laurelles
Nice! I love Mulholland Drive.


----------



## Hollo

Probably the worst one, but still my favorite one of the bunch ^^


----------



## Bishop Rice

Life is pain scene from house m.d show


----------



## IcedOver

I wouldn't say this is a "favorite," but it's pretty cool. 
Beware that this is the final scene of the movie, so of course it's a spoiler (and the movie is a whodunit). This movie is a total bore up until this scene where the killer is revealed, but how can you beat a man turning into a dummy and his face sparking as it scrapes down a hillside to the tune of soaring Italian film music? This played at a local theater yesterday, but I wasn't able to go to it.


----------



## sprinter

More of a documentary, but with a lot of acting by Arnold...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

unemployment simulator said:


> I find tarkovsky's work to be quite challenging but solaris was such an exceptional movie, I can't think of many other sci fi movies that have this sort of emotional depth. when you realise it's a movie about grief and letting go so much of it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit; just click the link...


Love this film, the modern adaptation and the book!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can never get enough of this...


----------



## mn123456789




----------



## Hollo




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Hollo

The Enemy Within said:


>


One of the silliest scenes in the movie :b

The magic flashlight scene 





One of my favorite movies


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Low Down Dirty Shame
_
Try not to pee:grin2:
_


----------



## unemployment simulator

Canadian Brotha said:


> Love this film, the modern adaptation and the book!


yea it's great it's rare to find sci fi liked that.

something a bit more crazy , the rules for the homicidal game "battle royale" delivered by a chirpy tv presenter.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Here's one of my favorites. It's how I feel on occasion, when I have a bad day. From the movie Watchmen.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

My favorite Emily Browning scene ever


----------



## Hollo

This is a fun final battle, ironically better than the source material :b 





This movie was super disappointing. Its only redeeming quality was this fairly accurate fight scene (and I'm still hoping Jet Li plays Sun Wukong again...)


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## 888401

When you first meet Yoda, he doesn't look, act, or sound like someone who would be a Jedi Master or "great warrior" as Luke said. But when he reveals himself, it really shows you how wise and enlightened he is in the ways of the force. It's one of my favorite plot twists and scenes from any movie I've watched.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@finallyclosed


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @*finallyclosed*


Not a bad movie, but what did you mention me for?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

finallyclosed said:


> Not a bad movie, but what did you mention me for?


I wanted you to enjoy the movie scene with me.


----------



## maralb

gladiator, the battle at the beginnig


----------



## Hollo

The scenes of the planet strung together to 'First Sleep'


----------



## Chevy396

There are some scenes in Platoon that remind me so well of how PTSD is caused, that I can literally feel how I felt back in my teen years doing speed and getting into fights. It wasn't fear that caused my PTSD at all, it was the opposite, facing too many fears head on. It was dopamine and adrenaline making me enjoy things that would later come back to haunt me. The guilt of the mistakes you made is the worst part. And that movie captures the feeling perfectly, though admittedly in a much worse way. No other movie has had such a profound effect on my understanding of this illness.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## fredscured

Sixth sense when the finds out he's dead. Amazing.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I don't know if this was uploaded already, but I think I could watch it several times a day and still find it funny. Why is this actor so hilarious?


----------



## Chevy396

The final scene of Death Proof is pretty awesome.


* *


----------



## unemployment simulator

been watching a lot of jackie chan recently. police story isn't my favourite jc movie but it has some fantastic stunts and fight scenes. the bus scene and mall fights were great scenes.


----------



## unemployment simulator

this was awesome;






from the beginning of armour of god II operation condor


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Mc Borg

Yeah, I'm a weirdo. lol.


----------



## A Void Ant

Car chase in Bullitt, 1968

Emperor's throne room in Return of the Jedi (1983).

When Maximus reveals himself (removes his helmet) in Gladiator (2000).


----------



## Replicante




----------



## euphoria04

Another Replicant said:


>


I love this scene.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Replicante

euphoria04 said:


>


I love this one too and the song.


----------



## NoLife93

"_It is not hands that call us. It is desire_"


----------



## Eternal Solitude




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## sprinter

Comments....

When the word of a man meant something. Nowadays this young man dont know what that even means. They will say things like I will be there only to show up 30 minutes late or dont show up at all and when you ask what happened there asnwer is oh I forgot! or I over slept. Only a few of us have made sure to pass on to our children the importance of keeping our word. I always have said that a man is only as good as his word. Thats the one thing a man has that nobody can take away,his word &#128077;&#127482;&#127480;.﻿

dnhman
3 months ago
there is truth in your words,﻿

Richard godinez-landeros
2 months ago
Well said!!!!﻿

Django CS GO
2 months ago
Sadly, very few in ones community are men of their word. Friends I had are no longer my friends. Clean cut!﻿

TucoChannel
2 months ago
There is iron in your words.﻿

Ep Sty
1 month ago
I thought I was the only one who thought this nowadays, well said.﻿

Hulagu Mongke
1 week ago
*I take iron everyday.﻿*

^^^lol


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Mabel Pines

Defendor's ending scene, where it is revealed that the bad guy who had killed his mother that the mentally-handicapped protagonist was chasing after throughout the whole movie was just an abstract grouping of all of the drug dealers that supplied his mother with drugs throughout the years which eventually killed her.
This is not the scene and not the scene I had in mind but is a scene from the movie.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kinable




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Replicante




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Lyyli

This is not the ending, but this is the scene.


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Solomoon

"They say we only use a fraction of our brain's true potential. Now that's when we're awake. When we're asleep our mind can do almost anything."


----------



## harrison

I love the smell of napalm in the morning. Great movie.


----------



## harrison




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## WillYouStopDave

unemployment simulator said:


>


 I'm not sure if I ever saw this one. I definitely remember Cyborg, Bloodsport and Kickboxer. Cyborg was the first movie I ever rented from Blockbuster (I think).


----------



## unemployment simulator

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not sure if I ever saw this one. I definitely remember Cyborg, Bloodsport and Kickboxer. Cyborg was the first movie I ever rented from Blockbuster (I think).


It was a long time ago I watched it, but this scene stuck with me, it was just so ott and the stunts are great.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ the first scene in that is great :')


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## Solomoon

_"I was supposed to love all creation equally. I wasn't supposed to have favorites. But you, you were mine."_


----------



## roxslide

If Walls Could Talk





Beetlejuice





Hidden Tiger Crouching Dragon (spoilers!)


----------



## Suchness

The Boyhood ending is my favourite, I rewinded a few times the first time I saw the movie and it gave me goosebumps every time. I just watched it twice now and I got goosebumps again. I love how they showed the amazing beauty of the present moment at the end of a love about a boy growing up, it came together so beautifully. This makes a movie actually good, when characters transcend at then end. It uses film to teach transcendence. He breaks the fourth wall too which just adds so much more to it. Wow, awesome.


----------



## harrison

Damn good film all the way round.






That still gives me shivers at the end.


----------



## harrison

I like George Clooney's voice and this is probably my favourite poem. Plus that girl is gorgeous.


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## fredscured

Last scene in Seven...............................whats in the box Brad Pitt screams


----------



## Schmetterling

I love him! my sweet Ingmar! 

"Persona" one of the best films of all times, a masterpiece!


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

@Schmetterling I love it and this movie too. Although this youtube version is censored.

This one is not a movie though and it's not my only favorite scene from this show. There are lots of other ones, but they're not on youtube.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Kilgore Trout

:boogie


----------



## mt moyt

i mightve posted this before, i forget

so intense


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Overdrive

mt moyt said:


> i mightve posted this before, i forget
> 
> so intense


Assassin de la police.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Xemnas

the ending of Back to the Future III






that Scene in Patch Addams with the "how many fingers you see?"


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> :boogie


Yeah that scene is great. Great use of music as well. Also the 'hit her with a lightning blast' 'I just hit her with the biggest lightning blast it did nothing' part makes me laugh because it just reminds me of this old meme video for some reason (probably because I used to hangout with people who kept quoting it whenever lightning bolts came up in games or anything):

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ04mfAY2BU

(not really favourites at all, just funny.)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@Persephone The Dread

:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Eminem'

:lol











These are spoilery (still Dr Strange)


* *









'You will never win'

'no but I can lose again and again and again and again forever'









wanted to find clip with this quote but couldn't (also there are more visually interesting scenes than what I posted but yeah):



> Well, a powerful sorcerer who gave himself over to an ancient entity... can bend the very laws of physics, tried very hard to kill me. But I left him chained up in Greenwich Village... and the quickest way back there is through a dimensional gateway... that I opened up in the mop closet.


----------



## scooby

Don't know if anyone else has posted this scene. Sicario.

Warning: Swearsies


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Age of Ultron Spoilers:


* *


----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Because she was guarding the Infinity Stone that kept everyone from dying, and the moment she left it was exposed.﻿


....Yeah, there is that (literally right afterwards.) Good quote though lol.

I was trying to find this scene before a couple of months ago after I watched it (was it a couple of months ago? I need to keep better track of time,) he turns a blackhole into butterflies  (1:52)


----------



## SunshineSam218

I love this movie. Turbo Kid. It's amazing. Apple is adorable. I'm so glad I finally checked this out.

"How'd you find me?
"Oh, it's the bracelet."
"Oh.... great."
"Well, how do you get it off?"
"Oh, you just don't."
*laughs nervously*


----------



## Suchness

My favourite fight scene. Bruce Lee doesn't just act here but he shows some of his Jeet Kune Do. At first he's getting beat by Chuck Norris but then adjusts to his rhythm and uses his own broken rhythm to beat him.


----------



## Callum96

Private Pyle's last scene in Full Metal Jacket.. it's a masterpiece but it still haunts me to this day


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

*Trigger warning*


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

First one's inspired by similar scene from the movie ''Persona'' where Elisabeth is watching TV at the hospital. Although no, it's actually an homage to that very scene:


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

This one is very suitable for this site, judging by the posts. Most of you will definitely relate. So you should watch it.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Solomoon

Really hope the show can reach a similar level of quality to the movie.


----------



## reaffected

Gonna have to go with my gut reaction here XD (it's just 20 seconds of gold)


----------



## kesker




----------



## WillYouStopDave

kesker said:


>


 Awesome scene!


----------



## kesker

scintilla said:


> You know that scene in Fellowship of the Ring when Frodo and Sam set off to Rivendell and along the way Sam stops suddenly and says "If I take one more step I'll be the farthest away from home I've ever been"? That's what I just thought of randomly when I saw the title of this thread. Maybe not my favourite movie scene but it's nice.


I loved the comradery (especially in the relationship between Sam and Frodo) in that movie. I have a vivid memory of that scene too.


----------



## Overdrive

The sound of this old beast.


----------



## BeamingNow

A few random ones


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Mods on this site be like:


----------



## 3stacks

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Mods on this site be like:


 That's exactly how they are lol. Pretty accurate


----------



## Edwirdd

better than porn


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Love the accurate portrayal of those times. Women are asked to be free nannies for random children and they do that just based on the fact that they're women while this kind of work is too dirty for the father himself. Even mother has psychological problems of her own that were and are dismissed, she's lonely and she's often treated like **** or subhuman. She was raised to believe this is how a proper woman lives and she never knew any better. All these things of course make her unable to take care of children properly when it comes to emotions. Highlights the fact that little has changed when it comes to gender roles and expectations and I'm not even talking about countries that didn't have 2nd wave feminism. 
Also true emotions of the child are dismissed for the sake of conformity and appereance and her parents are even more immature than her.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## Fun Spirit

I made my own version of this song.

Far away long ago
God has hold me safe and warm through this silver storm
Angels dancing gracefully across my Majesty {God}


----------



## AnimalSpirit

youtube.com/watch?v=74BzSTQCl_c


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Beatnik




----------



## Solomoon

"Theatricality and deception are powerful agents to the uninitiated... but we are initiated, aren't we Bruce? Members of the League of Shadows! And you betrayed us!"


----------



## ShadowOne

the house scene in IT


* *


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Saffron

This Is England, when Combo beats the **** out of Milky - fantastically acted and intense.
I'd link the trailer to the movie from YouTube but I don't know how :/


----------



## wmu'14

The interview scene in Silence of the Lambs where Clarice explains to Hannibal she tried to save the baby lamb.


----------



## wmu'14

"Find me the VHS copy of SpaceBalls"
"How can there be a VHS copy of SpaceBalls. We're still in the middle of making it!"

"When can then be now?"
"We passed it"
"When"
"Just now"


----------



## Solomoon

This movie has so many feelings.


----------



## shysean




----------



## shysean

Solomoon said:


> This movie has so many feelings.


So many memorable scenes in this movie. Like when she leaves him in the forest :'(


----------



## Solomoon

shysean said:


> So many memorable scenes in this movie. Like when she leaves him in the forest :'(


That was really hard to watch. David goes through so much. Haley Joel Osment's performance in AI is a 10/10 IMO.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Solomoon

"Honey, you can go anywhere you want in the world now. Where do you want to go first?"


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

How familiar.... I mean when you read this site or witness conversations like that somewhere else :roll:roll:roll:roll:roll


----------



## Melaniee

From titanic


----------



## ShadowOne

out of context, i dunno if it's good..but in context, and a second watch, is awesome


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## alenclaud

The final king´s speech in the King´s Speech was pretty epic, coupled with Beethoven´s 7th.


----------



## rockyraccoon

...but it's in the desert where lots of the town's problems are solved...


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## WillYouStopDave

rockyraccoon said:


> ...but it's in the desert where lots of the town's problems are solved...


I kinda liked this one better than Goodfellas, TBH. More rewatch value.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

bricky1 said:


>


 Loved this movie!


----------



## TheForestWasDark

WillYouStopDave said:


> Loved this movie!


Samuel L is amazing in this 1


----------



## WillYouStopDave

bricky1 said:


> Samuel L is amazing in this 1


 Indeed. But he's good in pretty much everything he's in.


----------



## Fever Dream

Not a scene from a film, but...


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Kevin001

#wifegoals


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Fun Spirit

Freedom, Beauty, Truth and Loooooove

I be singing this part. This is when the movie begin for me. This and the next song. After the next song is over that is when the movie end for me. LOL. Seriously. I watch no further.


----------



## Replicante

"Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?"


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Were

Watched the movie today it was very good. Also I was looking at other movies with that main kid actor, in this 1986 movie called Troll, his character's name is Harry Potter Jr., which is funny since it came out years before the the first Harry Potter book; 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092115/?ref_=nm_knf_i4


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

@Persephone The Dread I might be wrong, but something tells me you'd like this scene for sure. Don't know though. Sorry, but couldn't find this scene with subtitles.

Not sure about other members of this site, but I love it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> @Persephone The Dread I might be wrong, but something tells me you'd like this scene for sure. Don't know though. Sorry, but couldn't find this scene with subtitles.
> 
> Not sure about other members of this site, but I love it.


Oh that film is based on Viktor Tsoi/Kino? I like this song by them:






Yeah I can't make out what's going on that scene because I don't speak Russian. Interesting punk vibe.


----------



## gamingintoinfinity

I love this movie with all my heart!


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh that film is based on Viktor Tsoi/Kino? I like this song by them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can't make out what's going on that scene because I don't speak Russian. Interesting punk vibe.


It's rather a musical that's set in 1980's than a biography film. But yeah, he's one of the characters. It kind of depicts rock scene in the Soviets. They sort of wanted to capture the spirit of freedom that existed back then, but it's been criticised as something that didn't capture the zeitgeist by one of the rock musicians from back then. He also said it's a film filmed by modern hipsters about themselves. I didn't live at that time and I don't know much about it. I liked the film.

Oh, they're criticised for playing American rock music that is forbidden to which they reply that Sex Pistols are ordinary working class people. Then they get insulted by that dude in a hat and one of the guys responded to him. The dude in the hat goes for some dudes from KGB who later want to beat this guy up and he kinda rebels against everything, singing the song and says in Russian "Comrades, I'm a *******. Why won't you kill me?" But then the guy in glasses shows paper with "This has never happened" written on it, implying that it's just a fantasy. It's not a literal and detailed translation though.


----------



## ShadowOne

the tension in this scene is so damn good


----------



## harrison




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This one is not really a favorite. In fact, I don't much like Fargo. But I just thought it was hilarious how she waited until he actually broke in to panic. :lol Like wouldn't you think most people wouldn't wait for that?


----------



## Callum96




----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

Despite my sly-few criticisms of the film, the ending for Toy Story 4 made me feel something. :yes

When Woody looked back after Buzz's blessing, the look Bo Peep had just made me ache.

It upsets me to think that I can't watch it on Netflix. Thanks Disney. :|


----------



## blue2




----------



## unemployment simulator

we have no great war, no great depression. our great war is a spiritual war, our great depression is our lives.


----------



## unemployment simulator

something completely different and a bit more fun, crispin glover dancing


----------



## ShadowOne

oh my god. i totally forgot about this scene. i'm dieing laughing hahaha

nick cage, in a bear suit, running for those 2 seconds on the wide shot is cinema gold


----------



## Kainanen

This is my favorite:






I recently bought new cool TV - Samsung UN65KU6290, and I can watch all moveis in great quality! And what TV do you have? I also want to buy something small for kitchen, can you share some models?


----------



## Karsten

When Robert De Niro beats Leonardo Dicaprio for not finishing the mustard jar.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## losthorizon

cliche now but still funny.


----------



## oguzwst




----------



## Replicante




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Replicante




----------



## aqwsderf

Sweet Child O' Mine in two completely different movie scenes


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## XebelRebel

I like all the scenes with Elizabeth Banks in the movie _Man On A Ledge_. I like Elizabeth Banks a lot. I like that her character shows up to talk with Sam Worthington, when his character specifically requests her presence. There is something about simply seeing her face again which is enough to help me feel reassured that there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## nekomaru




----------



## aqwsderf

I have a thing for music/dancing in movies.

This film turned me into a puddle. But this scene was happy






And this one is just the best


----------



## Karsten

His best performance, IMO.






"This boy's soul is intact. It's non-negotiable."


----------



## mezzoforte

"The broken are the more evolved."


----------



## Replicante




----------



## aqwsderf

I forgot how anxiety producing this movie was lol damn






Is Fletcher our worst nightmare? He definitely deserved the Oscar for it though


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> Is Fletcher our worst nightmare? He definitely deserved the Oscar for it though


Oh, That diabolical bald guy.


----------



## mezzoforte

aqwsderf said:


> I forgot how anxiety producing this movie was lol damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Fletcher our worst nightmare? He definitely deserved the Oscar for it though


GREAT movie.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Here are my fave clips from my fave movies
1) Captain Fantastic- When the family flushed their Mother's ashes down the toilet then laughed afterwards.
2) Wild Tales- When the police said "crime of passion" (Story 3)
3) Good Time- the ending 
4) Birdman- Sam & Mike's rooftop convos 
5) The Skeleton Twins- Nothing's gonna stop us now
6) Ready or Not- The ending line
7) Game Night- all Jesse Plemons scenes


----------



## aqwsderf

Kingsman the Secret Service church massacre scene 😛


----------



## wmu'14

Whenever I see this thread title, I think of the 'Raptors in the Kitchen' sequence from Jurassic Park


----------



## love is like a dream

xD


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not a film but hilarious (1:04 minutes in):


----------



## Replicante




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Replicante

A really sad scene though.


----------



## IcedOver

I wouldn't say "favorite" because I just watched this movie (_Deadbeat at Dawn_), but man, give this guy an Oscar!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Random awesome scenes. Can't think of a specific favorite one


----------



## Arbre




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## kesker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Fixxer

One of many DBZ cool moments.


----------

